# Lanyard/brace For A Hts



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Finally had some time to make a lanyard/wrist brace for my HTS from Bill Hays. I've really grown to like this slingshot. The brace is made from Black and olive drab 550 Paracord. I used Turk head knots to allow for size adjustments. I'll call this the mark I version as I think I'll have to improve it a bit. Works great, I think it looks good too.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks good, looks like your banding heavy, so the brace is a great idea


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks convert, the bands are somewhat heavy. its natural latex .025 thickness and I think those are about 9 1/2 inches long.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job on that lanyard. Until I started using pinky holes, I almost always used a lanyard and found it great for reducing wrist strain.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

brainleak said:


> Thanks convert, the bands are somewhat heavy. its natural latex .025 thickness and I think those are about 9 1/2 inches long.


they look heavy, heavy enough to jerk the hathcock out of your hands.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a bit a problem with wrist pain. Image might be slightly graphic to some but its an xray. I had another operation, so it two plates in my wrist. I've been eyeballing another Bill Hays slingshot the 'Scorpion' which has a pinky hole.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ouch, ouch, ouch ... I do not even want to think about that!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wow! even the plate holding your wrist together looks like a pfs ! ever try using the other wrist or does it hurt whether you hold ammo or slingshot in it ?


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Charles said:


> Ouch, ouch, ouch ... I do not even want to think about that!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


I wish I didnt have to think about it either, seems like on these cold mornings its all I can think about.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Imperial said:


> wow! even the plate holding your wrist together looks like a pfs ! ever try using the other wrist or does it hurt whether you hold ammo or slingshot in it ?


I've tried both. I started holding the slingshot with my left and I've found that my release is a bit of a problem with my right hand. I'm going to start holding with my right and use this brace to see if my shooting improves. When I held the SS in my right hand last night with the brace, it felt much better than it usually does in my left. I felt a more natural pointing ability. I'll see if that holds true once I get a chance to shoot.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work there. I like that design. With the length adjustment going outside the tails, that slider knot should be plenty snug to hold it at just the right length. My HTS has one of bills lanyards with a sidelock buckle wristband and a separate loop through the hole. easy on and off but a little harder to change the length once it's set. that looks to be an easy one-fits-all.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Jskeen. The use of the Turks head knots has made it very easy to adjust, I've not found a great way to hide the ends for the turks head knots either. I've considered producing these and selling the via the for sale forum. I'm not sure if the demand exists. I may just make one up and toss it on up on the classifieds.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

The trick with those sliding turks head knots is also being able to go back and tighten them up if they are used as a loadbearing assy. They do tend to loosen up over time and usage. I'll be checking back with you to see how it works out.


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Nice looking lanyard, I often look through Stormdrane's blog as he has numerous ideas and tutorials on different knots and weaves to create hundreds of different examples using paracord!


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

jskeen said:


> The trick with those sliding turks head knots is also being able to go back and tighten them up if they are used as a loadbearing assy. They do tend to loosen up over time and usage. I'll be checking back with you to see how it works out.


I think the tightness of the knots 'should' be ok. I'm trying to find a good way to end the knots without the ends showing. I'll have to take a picture once I get back home to explain better.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice lanyard brace, sorry to hear about your wrist pain.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I'm no knotolagist but I think they just poke the ends in somewhere...?!?

Hype~X Australia


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Thats how it is done but I'd like to figure out a better way to tie them as it turns out you can see then finished ends.










instead of this


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

That's the way I do them, cause It's the only way that I know of. It's how Kevin over at Paracordist.com does it too, and he's the one that I got the idea from. He uses them as counting beads on his ranger calculators, and has done more of them than anybody I know of.

If you want to make it a little less noticeable, try trimming back the interior strands a little bit, and melting just the outer sheath, and melt it a little more slowly without actually setting it on fire, before you flatten it out. that will blend with the colors better, and still have the effect of anchoring the end of the knot. Anything else would IMHO, allow such a small tight knot to pull through and untie itself.

Of course I'd love to be proven wrong by someone who invents a better method


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try by trimming back the inner strands a bit. That might help blend the ends.


----------

